# super underrated genres?



## xTroverted (May 13, 2017)

i have to say lofi hiphop, seapunk, vaporwave, and chillhop
oh and horrorcore

i can't believe i'm posting this at 1 am on a furry forum


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2017)

xTroverted said:


> i can't believe i'm posting this at 1 am on a furry forum


Welcome to Hell.  

As for underrated games, many of the Indie titles get a bad rap.


----------



## Xaroin (May 15, 2017)

Vainglory gets dat "shitty mobile game" bias when it's actually pretty good


----------



## Pipistrele (May 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> As for underrated games, many of the Indie titles get a bad rap.


But it's a subforum about music, am I right?


----------



## Pipistrele (May 15, 2017)

xTroverted said:


> i have to say lofi hiphop, seapunk, vaporwave, and chillhop
> oh and horrorcore


Wouldn't say lofi hip-hop and chillhop are underrated, just a but oversaturated with less than stellar releases lately - Nujabes is still a widely acclaimed legend, and lo-hi hip-hop was popular enough to spawn the whole cloud rap movement that resulted in now-popular guys like Danny Brown c: Will highly agree on vaporwave, though - it often gets frowned upon, but there are many fantastic releases out there, and folks like HKE and Immune already proved it as a genre with great "non-ironic" potential.

I would add Shibuya-kei to the list. One crazy and playful music scene that's practically unknown outside of Japan, which is a huge shame - it's like JPop and KPop, but much more experimental, with influences from IDM and fusion jazz, of all things.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> But it's a subforum about music, am I right?


Damn, I must've been tired as fuck when I wrote that.

Yeah, wrong thread...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 15, 2017)

Goa trance. Old school 'infected Mushroom' is my jam.






Goa trance typically has "bloopier" bass that your typical techno/dance music and the tempo is typically slower in the 100 BPM range. it's also a bit more hypnotic and (usually) void of lyrics. Good stuff more meditation and exploring one's mind.


----------



## Ravofox (May 15, 2017)

Shoegaze. Really distorted guitars making very atmospheric, soft sounds


----------



## Pipistrele (May 15, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Goa trance. Old school 'infected Mushroom' is my jam.
> 
> Goa trance typically has "bloopier" bass that your typical techno/dance music and the tempo is typically slower in the 100 BPM range. it's also a bit more hypnotic and (usually) void of lyrics. Good stuff more meditation and exploring one's mind.


Not really into Infected Mushroom, but Twisted by Hallucinogen is one hell of an album, I should probably dig into this genre a bit more c:


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 15, 2017)

Chillstep is <3


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 15, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Not really into Infected Mushroom


What have you heard so far? iM is a _very diverse_ group. Their first two albums are samey samey but their works from 2003 and onward get pretty varied; different sounds, different effects, different genres and whole new original flavors. if you haven't gotten into their NON-GOA stuff, i highly recommend 'Converting Vegetarians' B-Side, 'Vicious Delicious', 'Black Shawarma', 'i'm the Supervisor' and their side projects like 'Friends on Mushrooms' where they remix other techno artists. They even cover _other_ artists outside the realm of techno. Some of their stuff is pretty fun and goofy. it's not all generic sounding trance.


----------



## xTroverted (May 17, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Wouldn't say lofi hip-hop and chillhop are underrated, just a but oversaturated with less than stellar releases lately - Nujabes is still a widely acclaimed legend, and lo-hi hip-hop was popular enough to spawn the whole cloud rap movement that resulted in now-popular guys like Danny Brown c: Will highly agree on vaporwave, though - it often gets frowned upon, but there are many fantastic releases out there, and folks like HKE and Immune already proved it as a genre with great "non-ironic" potential.
> 
> I would add Shibuya-kei to the list. One crazy and playful music scene that's practically unknown outside of Japan, which is a huge shame - it's like JPop and KPop, but much more experimental, with influences from IDM and fusion jazz, of all things.



thank you so much i can never find any shibuya kei songs


----------



## Mandragoras (May 26, 2017)

I feel like harsh noise in general has received slightly more respect than it once did, but it's still an extremely niche area which I feel has something of a negative reputation which undersells its diversity and depth.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm a big fan of jungle music but I haven't met anyone personally who knows what it is.




noramlly jungle is very relaxing for those who love drum and bass.
great for very long road trips.


----------



## endroll (Jun 7, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Wouldn't say lofi hip-hop and chillhop are underrated, just a but oversaturated with less than stellar releases lately - Nujabes is still a widely acclaimed legend, and lo-hi hip-hop was popular enough to spawn the whole cloud rap movement that resulted in now-popular guys like Danny Brown c: Will highly agree on vaporwave, though - it often gets frowned upon, but there are many fantastic releases out there, and folks like HKE and Immune already proved it as a genre with great "non-ironic" potential.
> 
> I would add Shibuya-kei to the list. One crazy and playful music scene that's practically unknown outside of Japan, which is a huge shame - it's like JPop and KPop, but much more experimental, with influences from IDM and fusion jazz, of all things.



dude i fucking love cornelius, fantasma is pretty much a 10/10 album


----------



## endroll (Jun 7, 2017)

oh also i have to say REAL SCREAMO is so underrated its painful


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 15, 2017)

endroll said:


> oh also i have to say REAL SCREAMO is so underrated its painful










Always.


----------



## Simo (Jun 15, 2017)

Rockabilly, and Psychobilly

Delta Blues (20s-30s era)

African "High Life" music of the 1960s (Nigeria)

(Trinidadian) Calypso, 30s-50s (Mighty Sparrow, Roaring Lion, Tiger, Papa Houdini &c., and various kings of the Carnival)


----------

